# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] σίδερο πάνω από το γκριλ πεσμένο

## mousakas

Γεια σας . υπάρχει μία μεταλλική βέργα που εξέχει από το πάνω μέρος του φούρνου από μία μικρή οπή που βρίσκεται πίσω δεξιά.
Δεν μου φαίνεται να είναι μέρος του γκριλ .
αυτή κρεμόταν και τοποθετήθηκε προσωρινά πάνω από το μεταλλικό μέρος που περιέχει τον ανεμιστήρα.
Η βέργα αυτή είναι γύρω στα 20 εκατοστά ( μικρότερη από το πλάτος που πιάνει το γκριλ)  με διάμετρο 3 χιλιοστά περίπου και στην άκρη είναι "πατημένη" σε ένα μήκος ενός εκατοστού.
Τι είναι αυτή η βέργα; 
Ο φούρνος (hotpoint ariston) έχει τεθεί εκτός λειτουργίας μέχρι να μάθω 
 :Tongue2:  ωραία emoticon hehe

----------


## JOUN

Θερμοστατης.

----------


## mousakas

ευχαριστώ joun .Είναι εύκολο να το τοποθετήσω στην σωστή του θέση και να λειτουργήσει κανονικά ο φούρνος; ποια είναι αυτή;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα έχει κάπου μια διχάλα όπου κουμπώνει το θερμοστοιχείο (αν σκούριασε και δεν υπάρχει εκεί , τότε βάλε κάτι άλλο για να το κρατήσει στο ίδιο σημείο ) . Μην επιλέξεις άλλο σημείο πιο κοντά στην θερμαινόμενη αντίσταση , γιατί αυτό μπορεί να προκαλέσει απόκλειση της ακριβούς θερμοκρασίας σε σχέση με τις ενδείξεις θερμοκρασίας του κουμπιού που το χειρίζεσαι.

----------


## mousakas

ευχαριστώ Κυριακίδης .Δεν βρίσκω διχάλα μάλλον σκούριασε .ανεβάζω φωτογραφία μπας και μου προτείνετε κάτι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην δεξιά βίδα (κάτω από το θερμοστοιχείο ) βάλε μια λαμαρίνα ή ροδέλα πιο κατάλληλα βάλε δική σου τετράγωνη ροδέλα που θα την στραβώσεις ελάχιστα στην άκρη για να κρατήσει το θερμοστοιχείο από την δεξιά πλευρά (μύτη) μόνο για να ακουμπά στο περβάζι με το καπάκι του ανεμιστήρα .(οριζόντια και αλφαδιασμένα) . Στην αριστερή βίδα μην βάλεις και εκεί ροδέλα γιατί είναι πολύ κοντά το σύρμα του θερμοστοιχείου . Οπότε θα το στηρίξεις καλά μόνο στην δεξιά βίδα .
Να ετοιμάζεσαι για καινούρια κουζίνα γιατί ο φούρνος σου είναι πολύ σκουριασμένος και τρύπιος , θα έχει απώλειες θερμικές και όχι μόνο . οι υδρατμοί πηγαίνουν και στο πίσω μέρος της κουζίνας . 
Τι τρύπα είναι εκείνη στο ταβάνι ? μήπως έχεις βάλει κρυφή κάμερα για να βλέπεις αν ψήθηκε το φαγητό? :Lol:

----------

